# I was fired from my first job! (yes, this is a triumph...)



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

SA has kept me from applying to/keeping jobs and attending college my entire life thus far. I recently was hired at Subway, and I was able to apply there thanks to Dexedrine being a savior for my SA/social anhedonia. I was given no prior training, so from the first day I had to learn loads about how to do the veggies/dressing, and after I got that down quick I learned as much about the different breads and meats and types of subs they offered. It was tough for me due to the speed it requires, and the trillions of things you need to memorize and ask the customer what exactly they'd like, but I learned as quickly as I could and just simply tried my best. So after essentially being thrown to the wolves for 4 days and FINALLY getting the hang of it even with the **** training, I was fired due to not being lightning fast and memorizing 500-800 different things over the span of just several days. This would normally suck, but it's a blessing in disguise for the following reasons:


 I may be able to file for unemployment and/or disability for the time being.
I've conquered SA!
I'm completely qualified for financial aid when I begin college because up 'till now I've been unable to work my entire life due to severe, debilitating social phobia, and have been seeing a Pdoc for over one year. (I can get this via Vesid, a third party service for those with psychiatric disorders rather than applying for financial aid at the college I'll be attending.)
I became so good at such a socially-demanding job that also requires ultra-quick learning and memorization WITHOUT "real" training, meaning future jobs will be even easier for me since SA isn't a problem anymore. Also, it'd be tough to find another job out there that is as demanding in all these aspects.
Obviously, this entry-level blue-collar work stuff is much more difficult for me than for normal people, but that's a good thing! Why? Because the ones who are good at this will be doing that their entire lives. I study organic chemistry, psychopharmacology, biochemistry, neurology, and human anatomy as a HOBBY. Who gives a **** if I can't make a sub right if I may eventually be synthesizing new pharmaceuticals/psychotropics?

The following is a quote from a poem by Mark Twain that makes this all the sweeter and boosts my self-confidence even more:


> If you see a young man who has frowsy hair
> and distraught look, and affects eccentricity in dress,
> you may set him down for a genius.
> 
> ...


So I can't do blue-collar work since I have such a passion and motivation for what most people would never be able to accomplish in their lives. Becoming a medical doctor/diagnostician/chemist/psychoparmacologist is both easy and incredibly fun for me due to being an intellectual who strives to be as knowledgeable as possible.

I'll gladly accept being incompetent at the simple tasks in life to have that. So it's now back to job-hunting for me, if I keep getting fired then so be it! This is just what I'll be doing in my life for right now -- in 10 years I'll look back and laugh at all the managers working in the fast food/customer service industry who fired me when I'm a Neuropsychopharmacologist who has a MD and PhD. :boogie


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

uh... way to go!! hah  you really do have a very positive attitude, which is great.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, a lot of people start out from humble beginnings before they make a name for themselves in life. House probably started out making subs too .


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go man, keep up the good work:clap. It sounds like you have made
great strides and am just interested to know if this is solely down
to the dexedrine or other things aswell?
btw the mark twain peice is quality !!!


----------



## cinammon (Mar 18, 2010)

IllusionalFate said:


> SA has kept me from applying to/keeping jobs and attending college my entire life thus far. I recently was hired at Subway, and I was able to apply there thanks to Dexedrine being a savior for my SA/social anhedonia. I was given no prior training, so from the first day I had to learn loads about how to do the veggies/dressing, and after I got that down quick I learned as much about the different breads and meats and types of subs they offered. It was tough for me due to the speed it requires, and the trillions of things you need to memorize and ask the customer what exactly they'd like, but I learned as quickly as I could and just simply tried my best. So after essentially being thrown to the wolves for 4 days and FINALLY getting the hang of it even with the **** training, I was fired due to not being lightning fast and memorizing 500-800 different things over the span of just several days. This would normally suck, but it's a blessing in disguise for the following reasons:
> 
> 
> I may be able to file for unemployment and/or disability for the time being.
> ...


First of all, I commend you for your positive attitude. I was also fired for the first time from my job and I am 43 so I wasn't as positive about it as you are. But I am in college working toward an associate degree, I have a 3.75 GPA from my first semester, my second semester I might not make the Dean's list again this semester but my GPA will be good I hope (LOL) and I am volunteering 3 hours a week. So I hope 5 years from now, I will have a better job than I had. But I like your positive attitude and I am going to adopt it too, hopefully it will help to get me a good job. You definitely will be in a better position, you are young and have plenty of time to get the education, training and experience to achieve whatever y ou want to do in life and will your determination you will be successful. Good luck to you and you definitely are headed in the right direction in doing something you love to do and pays well. And thank God you have other options than working at Subway, I know an older lady who works at Subway and she is a very hard worker but I know if given the opportunity she would love to do something else that doesn't require that she stand on her feet all day, dealing with customers' who are rude and like you said, all of the steps and things that the Subway employees have to memorize and orders that the employee has to get out each day and they get paid a low wage for it, thank God you don't have to do that type of work for the rest of your life.


----------



## cinammon (Mar 18, 2010)

IllusionalFate said:


> SA has kept me from applying to/keeping jobs and attending college my entire life thus far. I recently was hired at Subway, and I was able to apply there thanks to Dexedrine being a savior for my SA/social anhedonia. I was given no prior training, so from the first day I had to learn loads about how to do the veggies/dressing, and after I got that down quick I learned as much about the different breads and meats and types of subs they offered. It was tough for me due to the speed it requires, and the trillions of things you need to memorize and ask the customer what exactly they'd like, but I learned as quickly as I could and just simply tried my best. So after essentially being thrown to the wolves for 4 days and FINALLY getting the hang of it even with the **** training, I was fired due to not being lightning fast and memorizing 500-800 different things over the span of just several days. This would normally suck, but it's a blessing in disguise for the following reasons:
> 
> 
> I may be able to file for unemployment and/or disability for the time being.
> ...


And I don't know if you were working there for Tax Day, April 15, but Subway had a special, buy one, get one free and I felt sorry for the Subway employees because you had these lines out the door and one of the Subways my father went to, he said they had a system where they were getting the orders out by having one person put meat on, vegetables on and it went down the line like an assembly line which was the best way to do it. Another Subway took the orders and completed them one at a time which was slower and people had a longer wait even though at that location, it was a slower line. But it was a good sale because you could order a 6 inch, 12 inch or a salad and get another one free on that day and the lines were out the door!!!!!!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

cinammon said:


> And I don't know if you were working there for Tax Day, April 15, but Subway had a special, buy one, get one free and I felt sorry for the Subway employees because you had these lines out the door and one of the Subways my father went to, he said they had a system where they were getting the orders out by having one person put meat on, vegetables on and it went down the line like an assembly line which was the best way to do it. Another Subway took the orders and completed them one at a time which was slower and people had a longer wait even though at that location, it was a slower line. But it was a good sale because you could order a 6 inch, 12 inch or a salad and get another one free on that day and the lines were out the door!!!!!!


I'm having flashbacks to my time at subway. *shudder*


----------



## valentina (Apr 21, 2010)

cinammon said:


> And I don't know if you were working there for Tax Day, April 15, but Subway had a special, buy one, get one free and I felt sorry for the Subway employees because you had these lines out the door and one of the Subways my father went to, he said they had a system where they were getting the orders out by having one person put meat on, vegetables on and it went down the line like an assembly line which was the best way to do it. Another Subway took the orders and completed them one at a time which was slower and people had a longer wait even though at that location, it was a slower line. But it was a good sale because you could order a 6 inch, 12 inch or a salad and get another one free on that day and the lines were out the door!!!!!!


 *IllusionalFate, *I am 51 years old; I've been fired from MANY jobs. I've also been successful at some difficult, high ranking jobs. I'm here to tell you that a job at SUBWAY is HARDER than a more intellectual job. blue collar work is great, but it's DEMANDING. Most of us with SA freeze when things are demanding.
It's AWESOME that you were able to even WORK that job. I would have had a panic attack and left after an hour or two!


----------



## valentina (Apr 21, 2010)

IllusionalFate said:


> SA has kept me from applying to/keeping jobs and attending college my entire life thus far. I recently was hired at Subway, and I was able to apply there thanks to Dexedrine being a savior for my SA/social anhedonia. I was given no prior training, so from the first day I had to learn loads about how to do the veggies/dressing, and after I got that down quick I learned as much about the different breads and meats and types of subs they offered. It was tough for me due to the speed it requires, and the trillions of things you need to memorize and ask the customer what exactly they'd like, but I learned as quickly as I could and just simply tried my best. So after essentially being thrown to the wolves for 4 days and FINALLY getting the hang of it even with the **** training, I was fired due to not being lightning fast and memorizing 500-800 different things over the span of just several days. This would normally suck, but it's a blessing in disguise for the following reasons:
> 
> 
> I may be able to file for unemployment and/or disability for the time being.
> ...


get back out there AGAIN right away. I think I got fired from my first five jobs, it gets better!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I got fired from my first and only job for being totally wasted while working.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Lol, I have started working at Carl's Jr/Hardee's now for about a month and doing fine....yes, i'm doing the burgers, fries, sides work right now but I can't imagine going up to the cashier. I'm sure I'm going to need meds, even though i've work the cash register before, but it's much tougher doing that in fast food.

Overall, I would say fast food is one hell of a tiring job. I've never felt so tired after my shift ended. 

But like you, i'm waiting for my college results so that I could get back to pursue my higher studies in tax and accounting


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice, you get benefits and you've got mad sammich skills!


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Hahahah, nice, I worked at Subway too. I thought exposure would eventually lead me to become more comfortable in social situations, but eventually led to me getting worse. But Eventually I just stopped showing up to work and got fired, got another job at Disneyland, which was absolute torture, intentionally got fired, and filed for unemployment benefits. 

This was all pre-medication and pre-coping skills, so it was a lot more difficult back then. If I had a dexedrine script I'd probably be taking 5 classes and be getting A's and B's.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

euphoria said:


> Yeah, a lot of people start out from humble beginnings before they make a name for themselves in life. House probably started out making subs too .


Ya that's true. I'm still waiting for my big break........ :time


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

I give you props for not quitting. It must have been very stressful. When I was seeking employment, I made sure to avoid fast food places because I knew they'd at first require a lot of mental excertion. Hence, I now work in a plastics factory! The pay sucks, but there is no stress involved! Stress is a bad thing for one's health!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I love the poem by Mark Twain!!

You have a great attitude, good for you!!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

What is dexedrine?

Though, I am not a USA citizen for the rest of us could you explain financial aid via Vesid. I have never heard of this before.

I love Subway!


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I understand what the OP is saying. 

As an S.A.er it can be daunting to be seen as clumsy doing what most people consider simple tasks.

One might think he's looking down on subway workers, but what about all the people who look down on him because he can't keep a simple job at subway ?

I admire the O.P's optimism.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Umm, while it's good that you have a good attitude about being fired and such (I got fired from 7-11 last year and was quite pissed), you shouldn't knock the crappy jobs. I'm studying my pre-med (neurosurgeon, most likely) too and you know, it's going to be pretty crazy once med school hits, and during the internship, it's going to be much more difficult than working at four subways so I've heard, so you might as well get good at doing crappy hours, having a demanding job and having **** bosses looking over your shoulder every five seconds. Just sayin'. But yeah, that's good about overcoming your anxiety.


----------

